# Butter, Sugar, eggs, Milk or Cream, Flour! (vanilla)



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Butter, sugar, eggs, milk, and flour. IMO the most versatile of all combinations of ingredients. So show us people! What can you do with these five ingredients!?! Remember, only these five (plus vanilla). No more, possibly less!


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Berlinerkranser sugar cookies; Choux Paste; Sponge Pudding; Bolo di Rhum; Vanilla Soufflé; Hot-Milk Cake; Mexican Wedding Cakes (alright, pecans, no milk); Fritter Batter; Pancakes & Waffles; Ladyfingers (obviously, minus the butter); Gateaux au Fondant; Yorkshire Pudding (less the sugar, of course).


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Um!! Short bread cookies!

doc


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

sugar? may we use brown, confectioners or turbindo?  
kat


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Any sugar, any flour, any butter, any eggs, any milk!


----------

